# Katie vid from handling class last night



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

What more can I say about her? 

I loved the commentary lol, and what was that little dog at the end of the line, it was so cute?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes. Keep in mind this is only the second time I have ever been to that class, and I don't know any of those people, or vice versa. It as either a CKCS or a Chihuahua, not sure which one you are talking about?

Katie had been pulling and diving on the lead on the down and back, and trying to grab my clothes on the go around. She has greatly improved on both of these things. I am working on getting her dialed in because we are going to move right up to Best of Breed and gun for her GrCH as soon as I get her finished.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

At the end of the line, it was very small and it came into the vid at 1:03. I guess it was the chihuahua

Yeah BB has started doing that, I am working on it though. BB will be moved up as well, she 8 points and one major.


----------



## loveyourdog (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow !!! Great work.


----------

